# Hank Pole Blue Road Bucks. 2012 Bear Hunting.



## wishiwashuntin

We are 25 days from the opener. Getting real excited and looking forward to meeting who is going from this site. I will be there with my nephew and my cousin. My dad is also going to sit with my nephew. We will be staying in curtis on the 8th then heading over early on the 9th.


----------



## notmuchtime

I'm hunting alone but my buddy is tagging along to film it. Busted a trail to the site last w/e. It's amazing how fast the woods fill in in 8 years
It's so dry up there, the "fire" ants are EVERYWHERE and aggressive. Good luck to all.


----------



## stevebrandle

I'll be hunting the second Bergland hunt and plan to be around Hank's for the opener. Second time with him for me.


----------



## spice64

I will be up with Hank with 2 of My buddies (Ken and Paul) 1st week I,m Stoked.


----------



## Skibum

My son and I aare making our first bear hunt with Hank. We will miss the first couple of days because my son has school commitments so hopefully you guys save one or two for us.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

Skibum said:


> My son and I aare making our first bear hunt with Hank. We will miss the first couple of days because my son has school commitments so hopefully you guys save one or two for us.


Hey Skibum,

Me and my buddy will be there for only the first three days, then we gotta head home. We'll try and leave you one or two, maybe. :lol:

I'm looking forward to meeting all of the MI-Sportsman people, and of course Hank and his family.

FYI, I'll be bring my monster quad, and some fishin' gear, for a side trip or two when we're not hunting. I know a river that might have a fish in it with my name on it.  Bringin' the AR's to. :yikes:

See ya all there!


----------



## slammer

I'll be there opening week.
Second time with Hank and getting antsy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

Wow! Looks like there's gonna' be a pile of us there.

Sounds like a party!!!


----------



## JSHEMBARGER

I'll be there the first week also with my son


----------



## KalamazooKid

stevebrandle said:


> I'll be hunting the second Bergland hunt and plan to be around Hank's for the opener. Second time with him for me.


Someone bring Steve some Wild Turkey to sip so he doesn't get all wigged out over this election coming up.


----------



## stevebrandle

KalamazooKid said:


> Someone bring Steve some Wild Turkey to sip so he doesn't get all wigged out over this election coming up.


You're that person. I never had any until I spent some time with you.


----------



## KalamazooKid

stevebrandle said:


> You're that person. I never had any until I spent some time with you.


Ahhh, good times. I'm hoping to be up next year with my daughter!&#128522;


----------



## stevebrandle

KalamazooKid said:


> Ahhh, good times. I'm hoping to be up next year with my daughter!&#55357;&#56842;


Wishing you luck of the draw on that one. I just spoke to Hank on the phone and he said the baits are getting hit well. The lack of berrys and natural foods have them coming to the baits right away. I'm going up for the opener to help him out even though I have a second season kill tag. Will be in camp for a couple of weeks. If I can take a bear this time it will be my third bear in three different units. Getting excited to get up there.


----------



## wishiwashuntin

Look forward to meeting everyone. Nephew is getting real excited, so am I.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

Me and my buddy are geeked! I went to Williams Gun Sight today, bought some Pistol Fire Sights, and installed them on my Ruger Super Redhawk tonight. Gotta get to the range this weekend. 

I can hardly wait. Should be fun meeting all of the MI-S people there too.


----------



## wishiwashuntin

16 days and counting. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

Ok, I need some info from who's hunted with Hank in the past please. What are daily routines? When does he normally recommend that you get into the woods? What time are the dinners? Is there time in the morning for other excursions? What is camp life like after the dinners?


----------



## weatherby

KalamazooKid said:


> Ahhh, good times. I'm hoping to be up next year with my daughter!&#55357;&#56842;


 Same here as long as we get drawn


----------



## slammer

Can someone please send me hanks #.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevebrandle

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Ok, I need some info from who's hunted with Hank in the past please. What are daily routines? When does he normally recommend that you get into the woods? What time are the dinners? Is there time in the morning for other excursions? What is camp life like after the dinners?


The bears set the hunting schedule. He has trail cams on all of the baits and if the bear(s) are coming in the afternoon that bait usually isn't hunted in the AM even on the opener. I think he usually has breakfast going around 6 or 7 and supper is usually ready at 6 or 7 in the evening, but kept warm till after sunset so hunters can get back out of the woods. Afternoon hunting starts around 3-4, so there will be some time in the am for other things. After dinner you can have some privacy wherever you're staying or hang around Hank's for lots of stories and laughs.


----------



## spice64

heading up to ignace tonight.be at hanks tommorow.


----------



## Itchin' to go

wishiwashuntin said:


> When is everyone going up. Any hunters that have hunted with hank did u need to take four wheelers.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


A quad won't be necessary. Most of Hank's baitsites are in thick cedars and unaccessible with a quad. He has them jetsleds to get the bears out and always plenty of hands to help. I'm sure he wouldn't care if you brought one though.


----------



## Skibum

My father in-lAw's funeral is Monday and we're working around my son's college schedule. Won't be there until about 2:00 am Thursday. We'll be ready to give it our best shot. Either way it's good time with my son.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

Skibum said:


> My father in-lAw's funeral is Monday and we're working around my son's college schedule. Won't be there until about 2:00 am Thursday. We'll be ready to give it our best shot. Either way it's good time with my son.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Skibum,

Sorry to hear about your FIL. My condolences go out to your family.

I was hoping to meet you at Hank's, but we'll be leaving after the Wednesday evening hunt. I got a Father and Son's football dinner Thursday night for my oldest son. I can't have him showing up without his Dad in front of all of his teammates. 

Have a safe trip and have fun. Wishing you and your boy good luck at Hank's.


----------



## Skibum

Thanks GH. Good luck as to you as well. Knock down a monster.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevebrandle

Itchin' to go said:


> A quad won't be necessary. Most of Hank's baitsites are in thick cedars and unaccessible with a quad. He has them jetsleds to get the bears out and always plenty of hands to help. I'm sure he wouldn't care if you brought one though.


Ditto that. You won't need one to hunt, but there is an ORV trail right across the street if you just want to ride. 

Going as far as Naubinway today, plan to be at Hank's Sunday pm. Going to get a little trout fishing, first. One thing hunters may want to bring are thermacells if you have them. The bugs are going to be thick. At least remember some Off. Depending on you stand, you may be in a tree stand or a tent ground blind. If you're swatting bugs the movement is as risky as having the scent floating around.


----------



## [email protected]

hi, i;m leaving this morning. heading to escanaba to check out some deer hunting spots, will get to hanks tomarrow afternoon, getting excited . trapper 57 :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## wishiwashuntin

We are in curtis today at deer camp then heading over tomorrow. Look forward to meeting everyone. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

Shoottwice and I are on the road right now! See ya all there...


----------



## slammer

He just sent me a few pics and says all baits are pretty active.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wishiwashuntin

Lets see them


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## slammer

wishiwashuntin said:


> Lets see them
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


can't post from my phone but I will email to you if you send your email
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KalamazooKid

Man I'm freakin jealous! Tell Hank the Kid says "hey".


----------



## wishiwashuntin

Will do

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Skibum

Like I said earlier, we won't be there until Wednesday so you guys tell Hank to leave the big ones be for a couple of days

Seriously, as much as I wish circumstances would allow us to be on the road now, I hope you all knock the heck out them. I want to see some hanging when I get there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

